# The Christmas & New year Thread 2009



## dmarney (Jul 26, 2008)

What sort of things are going on in your city for christmas 2009. Markets, Ice rink etc...

Also, if you want show us your your city's christmas decorations, like christmas trees, lights etc....

What going on in your city for New year as well, fireworks etc...

Thank You  _and merry christmas!!!_


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I continuously update the *Hong Kong* Christmas lights and decorations thread : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=416367


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

*Christmas in Brussels*

All these pictures are from brussels (Belgium)


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

Hermosillo, México


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)




----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)




----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Enough photos of Hermosillo already - stop spamming.


----------



## roro987 (Jul 16, 2009)

so cooool1!!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Surely this is Frankfurt?



Mike____ said:


> All these pictures are from brussels (Belgium)


----------

